

How to Create Effective Swag for Your Startup - erin_bury
http://sprouter.com/blog/how-create-effective-startup-swag/

======
farout
I know, I know what swag I would like cool transformer toys.

The norm is to appeal to 8-10 year old boys. I ain't. But I am a geek at
heart. Also those stupid mental rings and stuff like that.

I was thinking useful stuff - but skip that - give something that makes me
smile.

